# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  VERY Rewarding Nafl Salaahs we can Pray Everyday!

## the_truth

*VERY Rewarding Nafl Salaahs we can Pray Everyday!*

*1.TAHIYATUL WUDHU (Nafl prayer after doing Wudu)*

*Abu Hurairah Radiyallahu 'anhu narrates that once Nabi Sallallahu 'alaihi wasallam  asked Bilal (Radiyallahu 'anhu) at Fajr Salat:* 

O Bilal! 

Tell me that deed of yours 
which is most hopeful (for reward) 
after embracing Islam, 
for I heard your footsteps in front of me in Paradise 
(in my dream).

*Bilal (Radiyallahu 'anhu) replied:*

I have not done anything extroadinary except that 
whenever I perform Wudu during the day or night, 
I Salat (Tahiyatul-Wudu) after that, 
as much as was written or granted for me.*(Bukhari)*

*Abu Huraira Radhiallahu anhu narrated that Allahs Messenger Shalallahu alaihi wa Salam said to Bilal Radhiallahu anhu*  Tell me about the most hopeful act (i.e one which you deem the most rewarding with Allah) you have done since your acceptance of Islam because I heard the sound of the steps of your shoes in front of me in paradise. *Bilal said* : I do not consider any act more hopeful than that whenever I make ablution (wudoo) at any time of night or day, I offer salah (prayer) for as long as was destined for me to offer.  *Narrated by Al-bukhari and Muslim.* 

After completion of the wudhu of two Rakaats is full of blessings (sawaab). It is related in the Hadith that performance of the two Rakaats of Tahiyatul wudhu Namaaz makes paradise obligatory (wajib) for the performer *(ref:Muslim Sharif)* There are also many other benefits.

It should not be performed during the Improper (makruh) times. (When the sun rises, when it is at Zenith and when it sets.)

*2. Prayer of Ishraq (Sunrise prayer)*

*The beloved Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) has said:* Those who perform the Fajr prayer in congregation (Jamaaat), read the Zikr (remembrance of Allah) till the sun has completely arisen (length of a spear from the horizon, after 20 minutes of sunrise) and read 2 Raka-at Nafil prayer, will have the benedictions (sawaab) equal to those of Haj-Umrah. It is recommended to read the Surah Fateha and Ayyat-uk-Kursi till Khaalidoon, in the first Raka-at, and in the second Raka-at to read, after Surah Fateha, Aamanar Rasul till the end of Suratul Baqarah. In the case that this verse cannot be read from memory, one can recite any other verse and then ask Duas. Woman should read all prayers of Farz and Nafil at home and will derive the same benefits (sawaab) that accrue from prayer performed at the Mosque *(Tirmizi Shareef).*

*The Prophet (sallallahu alaiyhi wassallam) is reported to have said that* Whoever, after finishing Fajr salat, kept sitting at the place of prayer, and prayed the Ishraq salat before getting up from there, provided he did not engage in any worldly act or conversation during that time, and instead, remained in Allah's Zikr (remembrance), then all his sins are forgiven, even if they are as much as the foarn of the ocean. [Abu Da'ud] The scholars have written that during this time, the person should take care to sit facing the Qiblah. Sheikh Shahabuddin Soharwardi (R.A.) used to say that the action whose reward is obtained right away in this world, is that a person, after Fajr salat, facing Qiblah, does Zikr of Allah until Ishraq. After a few days the person will gain inner spiritual light *(Nuraniyat).*

*Rasulullah  is reported to have said that Allah Ta'ala says,* 'O son of Aadam, perform 4 Rakaats of Salat (Ishraaq) in the early part of the day. I shall help you in accomplishing all your responsibilities during the rest of the day.' *(Mishkaat pg.116)*

*In another narration of Tirmidhi, Rasulullah  is reported to have said,* 'He who performs Fajr Salat with Jamaat and remains seated in the same place while engaging in Dhikr until after sunrise and thereafter performs 2 Rakaats Nafil Salat, (Ishraaq), he will obtain the Thawaab of one Hajj and one Umrah.' *(Tirmidhi).*


From the above Ahaadith, we learn that the number of Rakaats to be performed are 2 or 4 Rakaats, and the Mustahabb method of performing it is to remain seated in your place of Salat after Fajr and engage in Dhikr, etc. until sunrise. Then, approximately, 10-15 minutes after sunrise perform 2-4 Rakaats. 'If a person gets occupied in some worldly activity after the Fajr Salat, and after sunrise he offers Ishraaq Salat, this will also be permissible although the reward will be less.' *(Bahishti Zewar part2 pg.30)*

*3. Dhuhaa Salaat (Breakfast prayer)*

When the sun has risen high and there is heat in its rays, the performance of 2,4, 6,8 or 12 rakaats is called Namaaz-e-Chaast. This is full of countless rewards.

The Traditions says that the performance of 2 rakaats wipes away all ones sins. There are 360 joints in our body and to pay Sadakah for each is Wajib (obligatory) The 2 rakaaats is enough to pay all the Sadakah. Performance of 4 rakaats places the performer's name among the Abids and is the Sunnat of Saliheen and promise the performer protection until the evening. The performer of 6 rakaats is relieved of his day's worries. Performance of 8 rakaats places his name among the Parhezgaars and the performer of 12 rakaats ensures a Golden Mansion or castle for himself in Paradise. *(Ref : Tirmizi, Ibne Majah, Ahmad and Abu Yala)*

The Mustahabb (preferred) time of performing Salat al-Dhuhaa is after 1/4 of the day has passed. This is deduced from a Hadith of Muslim. *(Halabi; Sharah Kabeer pg.390).* From many Ahaadith, we understand that Salat al-Dhuhaa should be performed after the sun has risen quiet high. Because the Fuqahaa and Muhadditheen are of the opinion that the commencement of the time of Salat al-Dhuhaa is the same as that of Ishraaq (i.e. immediately after sunrise), the Ulama have stated that 'if due to lack of time, one performs the Salat of Ishraaq and Dhuhaa together at one time, that too will be correct.' *(Our Namaas pg.44)*

*Rasulullah  is reported to have said,* 'Whoever offers 2 Rakaats of Salat al-Dhuhaa, all his sins will be forgiven even though they are as much as the foam of the sea.' *(Ibid)*

*It is reported that Sayyidna Aaisha (Radhiallaahu Anha) used to perform 8 Rakaats of Salat al-Dhuhaa.* She said that even if her parents arose from the grave, she would not leave Salat al-Dhuhaa to go and meet them. *(Ibid).* 

'Salat al-Dhuhaa consists of 2 - 12 Rakaats and it is preferable to perform 8 Rakaats.' *(Raddul Mukhtaar vol.1 pg.505)*


*The Prophet (sallallahu alaiyhi wassallam) is reported to have said that* Whoever prayed twelve rakaats at the time of Chasht, then Allah will, as reward, prepare a palace of gold for him in Paradise.  *[Mishkat, Tirmizi, Ibn Majah]*


*4. Virtues of the Four Rak'aah Sunnah of Zuhr*


*The Prophet (sallallahu alaiyhi wassallam) is reported to have said that* Whoever performs the four rakaats before and after the Zuhr salat with constancy, Allah Ta'ala makes the fire of Hell haram (forbidden) for him. *[Mishkat, p. 104; Tirmizi, Abu Da'ud, Nisai, Ibn Majah]* 


*The Prophet (sallallahu alaiyhi wassallam) is reported to have said that* after the worshipper prays the four rakaats of Zuhr salat, the doors of heaven are opened, i.e. the salat becomes accepted by Allah, and the cause of its acceptance comes down on the worshipper as rays of mercy. *[Mishkat, p. 104]*

*5. Virtues of the 4 Rak'aah Sunnah of Asr*

*Messenger (sallallaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) said:* "May Allaah have Mercy on the one who offers four (rak'ahs) before 'Asr prayer." *(Abu Dawud)*

*6. Salatul Awwabeen(Nafl prayers of Maghrib)*

After the Farz and Sunnat of Magrib, performance of the minimum of 6 to a maximum of 20 rakaats is called Salatul Awwabeen.

1. Awwaabeen is the six Rakaats of Salaat after the Maghrib Salaat. It is established from the Hadith. 

*Rasulullah [sallallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam] mentioned,* "Whoever performs 6 Rakaats after Maghrib Salaat will earn the reward of 12 years of Nafl Ibaadah." *(Tirmidhi)* 

and Allah Ta'ala Knows Best 

*Mufti Ebrahim Desai*

2. According to the soundest opinion, the Salat al-Awwabin (prayer of the oft-repentant) is 6 rakats, prayed after the Maghrib prayer in sets of two. It is best to do this after the 2 confirmed sunna rakats, though it is also valid to consider those 2 rakats from the 6.

Wassalam,

*Faraz Rabbani.*


*7.Prayer of Tahajjud (Night prayer)*

*Our Master, the beloved Prophet Muhammad (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) has said:* In Paradise there is a castle reserved for those who read Tahajjud *and the Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) further adds,* those who pray at night will enter paradise without having to account for their acts in this life. 
The Nafils of Tahajjud are read after the Esha prayer, but it is important to sleep before performing Tahajjud. The prayer consists of a minimum of 2 Raka-ats, and a maximum of 8 or 12 Raka-ats (to be read according ones capacity).

After Esha prayers sleep for some time, then wake up any time during the night before the rise of morning for Tahajjud prayers. With the performance of 2 Rakats you have duly achieved your Tahajjud. However, the performance of 8 Rakats in Sunnat, and complying with the practice of the Holy Saints of Islam and performing 12 Rakats is commendable.

It is recommended that you recite in your prayers as much of the Sacred Quran as you know. If you happen to know by heart the whole of the Sacred Quran you may, in at least 3 nights or most 4 nights of Tahajjud effectuate the complete reading of the Sacred Quran.

Otherwise, you may recite 3 Surah Ikhlas (Qul Hu Allahu Ahad) after your "Alhamdu..." in every Rakat and you will thus derive full benefits of the full recital of the Sacred Quran in every Rakat.

During the month of Ramadan one should awake a little earlier for Sehri and make time to pray Tahajjud Salaah for the reward is magnified so much more in Ramadan and duas are even more readily accepted than at any other time of the year. 

The dua's at the time of Tahajjud are very readily accepted by Almighty Allah and one should repent and ask of Allah and try to cry in their dua's at this time, if one cannot cry due to the hardness of ones heart due to sin then at least one should make the face as if one is crying. Just as a mother tends to her baby quickly and promptly when it cries the same way Allah attends to his servant quicker when they are crying.

*8.Salaatul Tasbih*

*Our beloved Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) had taught this Nafil prayer to his Uncle, Hazrat Abbas (RA) and told him;* He who performs this prayer will have his past and future sins forgiven. 

The Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) has recommended to read this prayer daily on each Friday or once a month or once a year, in case of this not being possible, to read it even once in ones life. This Nafil prayer provides limitless benefits both in the material and spiritual life.

*Ikrimah reports from Ibn Abbas that the Messenger of Allah said to Abbas ibn Abdal-Mutalib:* O Abbas, O Uncle, shall I not give you, shall I not present to you, shall I not donate to you, shall I not tell you ten things which, if you do, Allah will forgive your first and last sins, past and present sins, intentional and unintentional sins, private and public sins? The ten actions are: pray four rakat, reciting in every rakah al-Fatihah and a surah. And when you finish the Quranic recitation of the first rakah, say, while standing, Subhanallah, al-hamdulillah, wa la ilaha illallah, wa Allahu Akbar ['Glory be to Allah. All praise is due to Allah. There is no God except Allah. Allah is the greatest.'] fifteen times. Then make ruku, and while you are in ruku, say the same ten times; then stand, and say the same ten times. Then go down and make sajdah, and while youre in sajdah, say the same ten times. Then sit after the sajdah, and say the same ten times. Then make sajdah, and say the same ten times. Then sit after the second sajdah, and say the same another ten times. That is seventy-five [repetitions of the phrases] in each rakah. Do that in each of the four rakat. If you can pray it once a day, do so. If you cannot, then once every Friday. If you cannot do that, then once a year. And if you cannot do that then once in your life.

*This hadith is related by Abu Dawud, Ibn Majah, Ibn Khuzaimah in his sahih, and at-Tabarani. About this hadith al-Mundhiri says:* This hadith has been related through many chains and from a number of companions. The best of them is this one from Ikrimah. A group of scholars have graded it to be sahih, including al-Hafez Abu Bakr al-Ajari, (al-Mundhiris teachers), Abu Muhammad Abdurrahim al-Misri, and Abu al-Hassan al-Maqdisi.  

*Ibn al Mubarak says:* The tasbih prayer is a greatly desired act and it is desirable that one should punctually observe it and never neglect it.

*How to perform this Nafil:*

After having pronounced ones intention (Niyat), say Allaho-Akbar, read "Subhanaka-Alla humma" completely (Sana), read now 15 times "Subhaanallahi wal hamdu Lillaahi wala illaha Illallah Wallah-o-Akbar." Then read Aoozu billah and Bismillah (completely) and Surah Fateha. Then recite 10 times the Tasbih mentioned above and go to Ruku. Here also recite 10 times the Tasbih before raising yourself to read another 10 times the same Tasbih, this time in a standing position. Then prostrate (Sajdah) and read 10 times the Tasbih, sit now and read again 10 times this Tasbih (Jalsa) and prostrate again, Tasbish 10 times in the 2nd Raka-at begin by reading 15 times this Tasbih before reading "Bismillah" and Surah Fateha. After that read 10 times the Tasbih and then proceed as in the first Raka-at. To end the second Raka-at, read as usual "Attahiyat", "Durood" and "Duas".Then read 2 other Raka-ats. As in each Raka-at the Tasbih is recited 75 times, it means that in all 4 Raka-at the Tasbih is read 300 times. In the other 2 Raka-at, after "Subhana Rabbiyal-azeem",read the Tasbih 75 times and in the Sajdah (prostrations after Subhaan Rabbiyal-ala) read again 75 times the Tasbih.

*Note:* No fixed time has been prescribed for this prayer, a fact, which means that besides any time prohibited this prayer, can be read at any time.

*9. Salatul Hajaat (When wanting help from Allah)*

In case of difficulty, illness or of authorized necessity this prayer is read. The beloved Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) had taught this to a blind person who, as soon as he performed it, regained his eyesight. (Tirmizi Shareef Tibrani)

To perform this prayer it is recommended to wear ones best and clean clothes and to perform pleasingly ones ablution (Wudu). Then 2 Raka-ta Nafil is read in the usual way, after salaam this dua is read:

*Allahuma Inni As-aloka wa (Atawassalo) Wa Atawajjaaho ilaika be nabbiyeka Muhammadin nabi yir Rahmate ya Rasullulah. Inni tawajjahto be ka ila Rabbi fi hajaati haa-zehi (here we make our requests (le tuqza li) Allahumma fashaffiho fiya*

*Translation:*  O Allah I implore You and I come near You through the intermediary of Your Prophet (Nabee) Muhammad (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) who is the Prophet of Grace. Ya Rasullullah, through your intercession I implore Allah to accept my request. O Allah grant the intercession of your Prophet (sallal laahu alaihi wasallam) in my favor.

*10.Salaatul Tawbah (Prayer for Repentance for sin)*

If one has done committed any sinful act which is contrary to the Shariat then one should perform 2 rakaats of Nafil and humble themselves before Allah and sincerely repent, feel ashamed for their sins and ask Allah for forgiveness and make a firm intention never to commit such act again in the future. By the Grace of Allah the sins would then be forgiven *(Ref: Shami)*

Ameerul Mumineen Hazrat Abu Bakr (R.A.) relates that the Holy Prophet ( Sallaallahu Alayi Wasallam) said that whenever one has done a sinful act he should make wudhu , perform 2 rakaats Nafil and thereafter sincerely repent and seek Almighty's forgivness. Allah pardons all sins. After relating this , the Prophet (Sallallahu Alayhi Wasallam) then read the following from the Quran:

"And those who have done something to be ashamed of or wronged their own souls. Earnestly bring Allah to mind and ask for forgiveness of their sins, and who can forgive sins except Allah" *(Sura 3-135)*

*11.Virtues of walking to the Masjid*

*Abu Hurayra ??? ???? ????? ??? reported that the Prophet ??? ???? ???? ???? said,*

"Anyone who purifies himself in his house and then goes to one of the houses of Allah to fulfil one of the obligations of Allah, one step removes an error and the other raises him a degree." *[Muslim]*


*12. Virtues of Praying in the Masjid*

*The Prophet (sallallahu alaiyhi wassallam) is reported to have said that* The person who, from morning to evening, goes towards the Masjid to perform salat, every time he goes to the Masjid, Allah Ta'ala prepares the Paradise for his welcome. *[Mishkat]* 

*13. Tahiyyatul Masjid (Nafl prayer when entering Masjid)*

*Abu Qatada Radhiallahu anhu narrated that the Prophet Shalallahu alaihi wa Salam said :* If any one of you enters a mosque, he should pray two rakaats before sitting. *Narrated by Al-Bukhari and Muslim.* 

This is a 2 Rak'aah Nafl prayer which one should perform as one enters the Masjid. It is very rewarding.


*14. Reward of Salaah multiplied 70 times or more by use of Miswaak*

*Aisha (may Allah be pleased with her) has reported that,*

The prayer before which the Miswak is used is seventy times more excellent than that before which it is not used. 

*Ibn Abbas, Ali and Ata (may Allah be pleased with them all) state that,* 

But it increases to 99 or 400 times. 

*Reward for every action is based on sincerity, the more sincerity we are the the more reward we'll get! It may be that we could get 70, 99 or even 400 times or more rewards for every action depending on how sincere we are in doing the action. Subhanallah!*

----------


## Shades

Nice Info... Thnx 4 posting

----------


## Tulip

JazakAllahu khairan brother.

----------


## coolshoaib

JazakAllah for sharing.

----------


## the_truth

*The Fiqh of Voluntary (Nafl) Prayers: An exposition of the prayers not directly related to the obligatory prayers*

*The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) related from Allah Most High that He said,*

 And my servant continues to draw closer to me by voluntary actions until I love him *[Bukhari]*

*The Salutation of the Mosque Prayer (Tahiyyat al-Masjid)*

*On the authority of Abu Qatada (Allah be pleased with him) he said, "The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) said:*  'If any of you enters the Mosque, let him not sit until he prays two rakats.'" *[Bukhari & Muslim]*

*And on the authority of Abu Dhar (Allah be pleased with him) he said,* "I entered the mosque, and there was the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) sitting alone, so he said: 'Oh Abu Dhar, Truly the mosque has a greeting, and indeed its greeting is two rakats, so stand up and pray them.'" *[Reported by Ibn Hiban in his Sahih]*

*Ibn Abidin explains in his commentary Radd al-Muhtar on al-Durr al-Mukhtar that,* "What's intended by it (i.e. greeting the mosque) is drawing nearer to Allah not to the mosque, because a man if he enters the house of a king greets the king not his house." *[Radd al-Muhtar 'ala al-Durr al-Mukhtar, 1:456]*

*The fiqh involved*

The salutation of the mosque (tahiyyat al-masjid) is a two rakat prayer offered when first entering the masjid preferably before one sits down. 

The opportunity is not missed by sitting down, but rather it is preferable to perform it before (one sits). *[Imdad al-fattah 411]*  

One should not perform the two rakats of salutation (tahiyyat) in a time that is disliked (makruh) [i.e. not from the start of Fajr until the sun rises, during the zenith, or after having prayed Asr until the sun sets]. *[ Imdad al-Fatah, 411]*

The obligatory prayer takes the place of the tahiyyat, and so does every other prayer one offers when entering the mosque regardless whether one includes the tahiyyat in ones intention or not, [though one is only rewarded for the tahiyyat if one intends it]. *[ Imdad al-Fattah, 411]*

If one frequently enters the mosque in a day for a specific reason, than one is given the option of offering the tahiyyat either in the first of his entrances or in the last. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:456]*

If the Imam is praying the obligatory prayer, or if the muezzin is giving the call to commence prayer (Iqama), than one refrains from the tahiyyat. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:457]*

*The Two Prayer Cycles of Ablution (Wudu')*

*Abu Hurayra (Allah be pleased with him) related that the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) said to Bilal,* "Oh Bilal, tell me about a work that you are most hopeful about (being rewarded for) from the works you have done in Islam, for I heard the thumping of your sandals in front of me in Jannah." *He said,* "I did not do a work more hopeful to me, except that I never performed ablution in an hour of night or day without praying with that ablution what was written for me to pray." *[Bukhari & Muslim]*  

*Muslim reports that the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless and give him peace) said,* "There is no Muslim who performs ablution properly, than gets up and offers two rakats turning to them wholeheartedly, except that Paradise becomes necessary for him."

It is recommended to offer two prayer cycles after performing ablution, and before the complete drying of the limbs. *[ Imdad al-Fattah, 412]*

The two rakats are offered after performing ghusl as well. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:458]*

It is recommended to read surat al-Kafiroon in the first raka, and surat al-Ikhlas in the second. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:458]*

If an obligatory prayer was performed following the ablution, it acts in place of the two recommended rakats. *[ Hashiyat al-Tahtawi, 217]*

*The Forenoon (Duha) prayer*

*Abu Hurayra related that the Prophet (Allah bless him & give him peace) said,* "Whoever adheres to the Duha prayer shall have his sins forgiven, even if they are like the foam of the sea." *[Tirmidhi, 438]*

*Abu Hurayra said,* "My Dear One (Allah bless him & give him peace) enjoined me with three: to sleep having performed the witr prayer; to fast three days every month; and the two rakats of Duha." *[Nasa'i, 1659]*

*Mu`adha said that she asked `A'isha (Allah be pleased with her),* "How many rakats did the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him & give him peace) pray for the Duha prayer?" She replied, "Four rakats, and he would add what he wanted." *[Muslim 1175, Ahmad 23317, Ibn Maja 1371]*

It is a minimum of two rakats and a maximum of twelve. *[ al-Durr al-Mukhtar, 1:459]*

The optimal amount of rakats is eight, and the optimal minimal amount is four.  [ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:459]

Its time is from when the sun has risen *(f: 12 to 15 minutes after Fajr exits)* to when the sun is at its zenith  *(Zawal, just before Zuhr time enters).*

Its preferred time is after a quarter of the day has passed. *[ Durr al-Mukhtar, 1:459]*

The two surahs of Duha, i.e. Surat al-Shams and surat al-Duha are recommended for recitation in the prayer. *[ Radd al-Mukhtar, 459]*

It is disliked to pray more than 4 rakats at a time with one taslima.

* The Two Prayer Cycles of Travel*

*On the authority of Maqtam ibn al-Miqdam? That he said,* "The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless and give him peace) said, 'No one has left behind with their family anything better than two rakats offered at home when wanting travel.'" *[Reported by al-Tabarani]*

*Kaab ibn Malik relates,* "The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) would not arrive from a journey except daytime in the forenoon, so if he arrived he started with the mosque and prayed two rakats in it then sat." *[Muslim]* 

Whoever desires to travel should offer two rakats of prayer in his home prior to traveling, and when he returns from his journey he should seek the mosque and offer two rakats therein. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:459]* 

*Night Prayer*

*It's reported about the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) that he said:* "Adhere to night prayer, for it is the habit of the righteous before you, and a means of drawing nearer to your Lord; it is an expiation for sins, and a deterrent from wrongdoing." *[Tirmidhi & al-Hakim]*

*Abdullah ibn Amr ibn al-'As (Allah be pleased with him) relates that the Messenger of Allah (Allah be pleased with him) said to him,* "Oh Abdullah, do not be like so-and-so, he used to pray in the night then he abandoned night prayer." *[Bukhari & Muslim]*

*And it is reported by Aisha (Allah be pleased with her) that,* "The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) used to perform eleven rakats of prayer (at night), prostrating in it a prostration the length it takes any of you to read fifty verses (ayats) before raising his head." *[Bukhari]*



It is preferred over daytime prayer.  *[ Radd al-Muhtar,1:459]*

It begins from after isha and continues until fajr time. *[ Imdad al-Fattah, 412]*

It is a minimum of two rakats and a maximum of eight, with three additional rakats for witr. *[ Hashiyat al-Tahtawi, 217]*

If one desires to pray one-third of the night and sleep two-thirds of it, than it is best for him to pray in the middle third of the night because worship in this time is most arduous. *[ Radd al-Mukhtar, 1:460]*

If one desires to pray half the night and sleep half of it, than it is best to pray the last half because of the hadiths that relate to this time of night. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:460]*

It is best to perform night prayer two rakats at a time with one taslima. *[ Imdad al-Fattah, 408]*

*The Guidance Prayer (Istikhara)*

On the authority of Jabir ibn 'Abdi'llah (may Allah be well pleased with him and with his father) who said, "Allah's Messenger (Allah bless him and give him peace) used to teach us how to seek guidance in choosing the best option available in a practical enterprise [al-istikhara fi 'l-amr], just as he would teach us a Chapter [Sura] from the Qur'an. *He would say:* 

*"'If one of you is concerned about some practical undertaking, or about making plans for a journey, he should perform two cycles of ritual prayer [rak'atain], not as an obligatory observance [farida], but voluntarily.  Then he should say:* 

'"O Allah, I ask You to show me what is best, through Your knowledge, and I ask You to empower me, through Your power, and I beg You to grant me Your tremendous favor, for You have power, while I am without power, and You have knowledge, while I am without knowledge, and You are the One who knows all things invisible.

*Allahumma inni astakhiru-ka bi-'ilmi-ka wa astaqdiru-ka bi-qudrati-ka wa as'alu-ka min fadli-ka 'l-'azim fa-inna-ka taqdiru wa la aqdiru wa ta'lamu wa la a'lamu wa Anta 'Allamu 'l-ghuyub :*

O Allah, if You know that this undertaking is in the best interests of my religion, my life in this world, and my life in the Hereafter, and can yield successful results in both the short term and the long term, then make it possible for me and make it easy for me, and then bless me in it.

*Allahumma in kunta ta'lamu anna hadha 'l-amra khairun li fi dini wa  dunyaya wa akhirati wa 'aqibati amri wa 'ajili -hi wa ajili-h  :fa-'qdir-hu li wa yassir-hu li thumma barik li fi-h :*

If not, then turn it away from me, and make it easy for me to do well, wherever I may happen to be, and make me content with Your verdict, O Most Merciful of the merciful.'"

*wa illa fa-'srif-hu 'an-ni wa yassir liya 'l-khaira haithu kana ma kuntu wa raddi-ni bi-qada'i-ka ya Arhama 'r-rahimin :*

The guidance prayer (Istikhara) is recommended for those matters in which it is unclear to one what course of action one should take. *[ Hashiyat al-Tahtawi, 217]*

One begins by offering two rakats to Allah (Mighty and Majestic).  One should then sit, (Preferably facing the qibla with hands raised) and recite the dua of Istikhara.

?It is recommended to open the dua of istikhara with praise of Allah and sending blessings on the Prophet (Allah bless him & give him peace), and to close it in this manner, too. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]*?The invoker chooses either to declare his or her matter of concern in place of, "this undertaking" (hadha 'l-amra) in the dua, or to declare it at the end upon its completion. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]*
It is desirable to repeat the Istikhara seven times. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]* 

*The Prayer of Glorifications (Tasabih)*

The method of offering the prayer of glorifications (tasabih) listed below is reported by al-Tirmidhi on the authority of Abdullah ibn al-Mubarak:

1- Begin by making takbirat al-Ihram

2-Read the opening invocation (thana)

*3- Say the following tasbihs:* "Exalted is Allah, and all praise is for Allah, and there is no god save Allah, and Allah is the greatest [subhanallah wa al-hamdulillah wa la ilah illa Allah wa Allahuakbar]" fifteen times. 

4- Then say, "I seek refuge with Allah from the accursed devil"

5- Then recite the opening of the book (fatihat al-kitab) with a surah after it

*6- Repeat the tasbihs in the following ten times:*

a)  After reciting the surah while still standing

b) In ruku after (Subhana Rabbi al-Aala) thrice

c) After rising from ruku and standing up straight

d) In prostration following (Subhana Rabbi al-Adheem) thrice

e) In the sitting between the two prostrations

f) In the second prostration following (Subhana Rabbi al-Adheem) thrice

*7-Repeat 1-7 in every cycle (raka) of the prayer*

Above list extracted from Fatawa al-Hindiyya *[1:112]*

The prayer of glorifications (tasabih) is four rakats with one taslima or two. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]*

It is offered in any time that is not prohibitively disliked (makruh) to pray in. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]*

The tasbihs should not be counted on the fingers if one is able to count by heart. *[Radd al-Muhtar, 1:461]*

It is recommended to recite surat al-takathur in the first raka, surat al-asr in the second, surat al-kafiroon in the third, and surat al-Ikhlas in the fourth. *[ Fatawa al-Hindiyya, 1:112]*

*The Prayer of Need (Salat al-Hajah)*

According to a traditional report, transmitted by Abu Hashim al-Ayyili on the authority of Anas ibn Malik (may Allah be well pleased with him), the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) once said: 

If someone has a seriously pressing need, requiring Allah's help, he should perform the ritual ablution [wudu'] with proper care.  He should then perform two cycles of ritual prayer [rak'atain].  In the first cycle he should recite the Opening Sura of the Book [Fatihat al-Kitab] and the Verse of the Throne [Ayat al-Kursi], and in the second cycle, the Opening Sura of the Book [Fatihat al-Kitab] and "Amana 'r-Rasulu... [The Messenger believes...]" to the end of that passage.  Then, having pronounced the testimony [tashahhud] and the salutation [taslima], he should make his plea by offering this prayer of supplication [du'a'], for his need will then be satisfied.  *The words of the prayer of supplication [du'a'] are as follows:*

O Allah!  O Intimate Friend of every lonely individual!  O Companion of every solitary individual!  O You who are Near, not distant!  O You who are Present, not absent!  O You who are Invisible, but not vanquished!

*Allahumma :* ya Mu'nisa kulli wahid : wa ya Sahiba kulli farid : wa ya Qariban ghaira ba'id: wa ya Shahidan ghaira gha'ib : wa ya Gha'iban ghaira maghlub :

 I beseech you by invoking Your Name: In the Name of Allah, the All-Merciful, the All-Compassionate, the Ever-Living, the Eternally Self-Sustaining the One whom neither slumber nor sleep can overtake.    

*as'alu-ka bi'smi-ka bi'smi'llahi 'r-Rahmani 'r-Rahim: al-Hayyi 'l-Qayyum:  alladhi la ta'khudhu-hu sinatun wa la nawm.*

Again I beseech you by invoking Your Name: In the Name of Allah the All-Merciful, the All-Compassionate, the Ever-Living, the Eternally Self-Sustaining, the One before whom faces are humbled, voices subdued and hearts quake and tremble.  

wa as'alu-ka bi'smi-ka bi'smi'llahi 'r-Rahmani 'r-Rahim: al-Hayyi 'l-Qayyum: alladhi 'anat la-hu 'l-wujuh: wa khasha'at la-hu 'l-aswat: wa wajilat min-hu 'l-qulub : 

*[I beseech You] to bless Muhammad and the family of Muhammad, and to grant me relief from my problem, and a way out of it, and to fulfil my need.* 

an yusalliya 'ala Muhammadin wa 'ala ali  Muhammad wa an taj'ala li min amri farajan wa makhrajan wa taqdiya hajati.

*Night Worship (Ihya al-Layl)*

*It is recommended to worship on the following nights:*

*1- The Night of Eid al-Adha and Eid al-Fitr*

*It is reported by Ibn Majah (1782) that the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) said,* "Whoever stood in worship on the two nights of the two Eids (Adha and Fitr) expecting great reward from Allah, his heart will not die the day the hearts die.

*2-The Night of the Middle of Shaban*

*It is related by Ali ibn Abi Talib (Allah be pleased with him), that the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) said,* "On the night of the middle of Shaban, stand its night in worship, and fast its day, for verily in it Allah (Mighty and Majestic) descends with the setting of the sun unto the sky, saying: 'Is there not a seeker of My forgiveness that I may forgive him, is there not a seeker of My providence that I may provide for him, until day breaks." *[Abd al-Razzaq & Ibn Majah 1388]*

*3-The Last Ten Nights of Ramadan*

*On the authority of Aisha (Allah be pleased with her) that she said,* "If the last ten (nights) of Ramadan came in, the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) would stand the night in worship, wake up his wives, and tighten his waist wrapper [i.e. strive strenuously and vigorously (in worship)]." *[Bukhari and Muslim]* 

Also reported by Aisha (Allah be pleased with her) that she said, "He (Allah bless and give him peace) would exert himself in the last ten days (of Ramadan) that which he would not exert in other than it." [Muslim]

*4-The First Ten Nights of Dhul Hijja*

*It is reported that the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) said,* "There are no days more beloved to Allah to be worshipped in than the ten of Dhul Hijja, the fasting of every day in it is equal to fasting a year, and the worship of every night in it (equal) to the worship of the Night of Power (Lailatul Qadr). *[Tirmidhi]*

*Standing in worship in these previously mentioned nights includes the following:*

1.      Voluntary prayer without any specific prescribed number of rakats

2.      Reciting Quran

3.      Reading hadiths and listening to them

4.     Glorifying Allah (Mighty and Majestic) and praising Him

5. Prayer and blessings upon the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace)  *Imdad al-Fattah (417)*

Standing these nights in worship is attained by spending the greater part in worship.  It is also said spending a moment therein suffices.   And it is related from ibn Abbas that it is attained by praying 'Isha' with a group and being determined to pray Fajr with a group.* [Imdad al-Fattah, 417]*

It is disliked for people to get together to worship in any of these nights, regardless whether it is in the mosque or elsewhere. *[ Imdad al-Fattah, 417]*

*The Execution Prayer (Salat al-Maut)*

If a Muslim was tried with death by execution, it is recommended for him to perform two prayer cycles, pleading for Allah's forgiveness and mercy after them; so that his final works before leaving this world are seeking forgiveness and prayer. *[ Radd al-Muhtar, 1:462]*

We ask Allah to give us success in incorporating the practice of the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) into our lives and to avail of the tremendous bounty of Allah.

*Source:*Fiqh of Sunna (Nafl) Prayers: An exposition of the sunna prayers not directly related to the obligatory prayers

----------


## vccshopper

wow its too big... nice one.  :Smile:

----------


## the_truth

*Virtues of Salaatul Dhuhaa:* *Rasulallah* (Pbuh) *is reported to have said that Almighty Allah says:*'O son of Adam, perform 4 Rakaats of Salah in the early part of the day. I shall help you in accomplishing all your responsibilities during the rest of the day.' *(Mishkaat pg.116)*

----------


## the_truth

*Every Nafil prayed is the Reward of praying a Fard Salaah!*

In this most blessed month of Ramadhan all good deeds are multiplied. Every Nafil one prays one will gain the reward of a fard Salaah!

*The Prophet peace be upon him said:* Whoever draws near to Allaah during it (Ramadaan) with a single characteristic from the characteristics of (voluntary) goodness, he is like whoever performs an obligatory act in other times. And whoever performs an obligatory act during it, he is like whoever performed seventy obligatory acts in other times.  *Sahih Ibn Khuzaymah, no. 1887.*

----------

